# NW Indiana Subs



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Trying to establish a list of subs waiting on contracts to come in still


----------



## whiteford06 (Jul 16, 2008)

Might be available pm sent


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

dfdsuperduty;809141 said:


> Trying to establish a list of subs waiting on contracts to come in still


Im not in Indiana but I wanted to say "Go Bears" Sorry it was a great game yesterday..

Free Bump!


----------



## jjfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

Where at in Northwest, Indiana? I am in South Bend.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Dyer 46311


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Ill throw my name in the hat. I chatted with you last year. Same truck and plow. This year I do have a tailgate spreader. 

John


----------

